# Fuente tv en corto,quite tsh pero hace otro ruido



## rodrigocabralniebla (Jun 14, 2012)

buenas descubri en el tv spica de 21" (no dice ningun modelo) que el ruido de tic,tic,tic lo producia por el transistor horizontal y ademas una resistencia de 5W 3.9k estaba en corto,las desolde y hay tension de standby enciende el led,pero hace como un sonido similar al de los mosquitos,podra ser que el flyback esta roto?,no pude medir la tension de B+ porque no tengo el diagrama.el tsh es un D5024 pienso reemplazarlo por un BU1508DX


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 14, 2012)

Sacá el transistor de salida horizontal y poné entre colector y emisor una lámpara de 100 Watts de las de filamento y medi tension +B


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Jun 14, 2012)

el problema es que no puede identificar el b+ no viene escrito ni tampoco consegui el diagrama no tiene modelo el tv,y el del flyback no lo encontre


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 14, 2012)

De esas dos patas del transistor que te mencioné , una va a masa y la otra , te llega a través de una resistencia baja desde el +B.

Así que ponés la lámpara y medis tensión contínua en ella , algo más de 100 Vdc.

Saludos !


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Jun 14, 2012)

ok,mañana consigo la resistencia la coloco y pruebo con la lampara


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 14, 2012)

rodrigocabralniebla dijo:


> buenas descubri en el tv spica de 21" (no dice ningun modelo) que el ruido de tic,tic,tic lo producia por el transistor horizontal y ademas una resistencia de 5W 3.9k estaba en corto,las desolde y hay tension de standby enciende el led,pero hace como un sonido similar al de los mosquitos,podra ser que el flyback esta roto?,no pude medir la tension de B+ porque no tengo el diagrama.el tsh es un D5024 pienso reemplazarlo por un BU1508DX



Amigo, las resistencias jamas pueden ponerse en cortocircuito, suelen desvalorizarse o se abren.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 14, 2012)

rodrigo dijo:
			
		

> ademas una resistencia de 5W 3.9k estaba en corto


para mi que la R no es de 3.9k ,debe ser de 3.9 hom, por eso el piensa que esta en ''corto''


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 14, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> De esas dos patas del transistor que te mencioné , una va a masa y la otra , te llega a través de una *resistencia baja* desde el +B.


 
Si


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Jun 15, 2012)

la resistencia dice 5w3R9K,con el tester me marca 0.1 ohm en la escala mas baja que es de 200
pd: esa resistencia esta en serie con otra,que el programa que hay en el foro de los colores me dice que es de 10 ohm pero marca 10 kilohom en el tester



probe con la lampara y parpadea haciendo un rudito de tic tic tic,la tension maxima que se lee en el tester es de 32 voltios

hay que desoldar el b+ del flyback para la prueba?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 15, 2012)

3R9 es tres coma nueve Ohms , digamos 4 Ohms.

Si la de 10 Ohms te la mide de 10k . . .  cambiá el tester ,  cambiale primero la batería a ver si se arregla.

Saludos !


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Jun 15, 2012)

podra ser por la resistencia que la funete se protege haciendo tic tic tic?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 15, 2012)

si hace tic tic tic ,es porque hay un corto ,puede ser el tr del horizontal , el yugo ,un diodo en alguna de  las salidas del flyback ,
algunos tv tienen un zener de 120 /130 volt a la salida de la fuente que también se pone en corto,ese protege al tv ante una falla de la fuente


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Jun 15, 2012)

si yo quito el horizontal la fuente deja de hacer tic tic tic pero ,al colocarle la lampara o una carga vuelve a hacer tict tict tic,si lo dejo sin horizontal y sin lampara queda en standby haciendo un sonido fijo.
estoy probando la placa fuera del tv sin conectarla a la bobina,parlantes,etc


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 15, 2012)

Pero si sacó el transistor horizontal y puso la lámpara , entonces yugo no , flyback tampoco y díodos del flyback tampoco ¿ no?

Meté el chupete dentro de un frasco de vidrio


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 15, 2012)

cambiale el capacitor de 100µf x 160 volt a la salida de la fuente y ve si se estabiliza,si la lampara es muy grande ,también puede hacer tic tic tic


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 15, 2012)

Si , yo le dije 100 W y mejor de 60 no?


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Jun 15, 2012)

jaja,y tampoco larga chispas si le acero un destornillador o algo,yo sospecho del flyback porque en un principio según mi padre comenzó con un sonido a fuga como a chisperio
hay 8 diodos que yo sospecho,4 son del chopper creo que se llama así el transformador,y hay otros 4 mas arriba pero esos me marcan bien,otra cosa hay como unos transistores pero tiene mas pines como 5,tambien voy a probar otros transistores que hay

ah,la lampara puse de 60 porque no tenian de 100w


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 15, 2012)

de 40 wat o de 25 mejor ,si la carga es mucha la fuente no quiere oscilar,si el capacitor esta desvalorizado(100µf x160v),tampoco quiere oscilar , si hay corto ,y puede que también sea el diodo rectificador de la fuente,
ahi casos en que el diodo mide bien ,pero se pone en corto cuando quiere rectificar


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 15, 2012)

A los díodos se les levanta una punta para medirlos.

Hacete un dibujo de como iban puestos , a veces los impresos están dibujados al revés , igual los electrolíticos



el-rey-julien dijo:


> ahi casos en que el diodo mide bien ,pero se pone en corto cuando quiere rectificar


 
me ha pasado eso , con el tester están perfectos pero no funcionan


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 15, 2012)

si también me paso,es raro pero si pasa (lo de los diodos)


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Jun 15, 2012)

si le levante el pin pero igual,voy a probar el capacitor de 100uf por 160v y no se que mas ya,hay alguna forma de probar el flyback


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 15, 2012)

primero la fuente tiene que funcionar bien ,proba con la lampara mas chica y con el capacitor


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Jun 15, 2012)

no tengo capacitor de reemplazo voy a tener que comprarlo,para probar uno de 160v mayor a 100uf se puede o no?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 15, 2012)

Fijate en una fuente de PC


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Jun 15, 2012)

el valor mas cercano que tengo son 200v a 820 uf,y ya averigue tengo que pedirlo en alguna tienda de montevideo aca en san carlos no hay


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 15, 2012)

si mayor también sirve,para probar ,luego le compras el valor que lleva ( fuente de pc tienen de 220µ,sirveee)
el voltaje si o si *no puede ser menor de 160 volt* ,si es menor puede salir volando directo en medio de tu rostro


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Jun 15, 2012)

pruebo,encontre uno de 160 a 200 y algo



probe pero lo mismo voy a comprar una lampara de 25w y pruebo de nuevo



probe con una de 25w se mantiene apenas encendida y hace un sonido de shhhhhhhshshhhhhh



probe de nuevo con uan de 25 hace el shhhh pero,cuando presiono power enciende normalmente y queda con un poco mas de brillo la lampara,el lunes pienso tener el transistor horizontal y comento de nuevo


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Jun 17, 2012)

probé con un horizontal toshiba c5386,y funciona pero en standby la fuente hace un chillido,cuando presiono power también hace un chillido mas agudo y fuerte mientras enciende y luego se le va
pd:ese transistor lo use para probar le voy a colocar un bu1508dx


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Jun 19, 2012)

bueno,sigo con el tv spica cambie el horizontal ahora el problema es que lo enciendo aparecen luces blancas por la pantalla haciendo un ruido como de descarga fuerte,sera que la pantalla llego a su fin?,o la tensión del flyback muy elevado o las bobinas?


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Jun 19, 2012)

coloque el transistor nuevo pero la pantalla relampagueo y hace ruido de descargas,ahora si que no se que mas probar,si es la bobina del tubo o que?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 19, 2012)

Bueno Amigo, revisa si se ha dañado nuevamente el transistor que reemplazaste. Si es asi, hay varios puntos que chequear.


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Jun 19, 2012)

el transistor no se quemo,porque si la conecto enciende en standby,no la prendo por las dudas que se rompa algo mas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 19, 2012)

rodrigocabralniebla dijo:


> bueno,sigo con el tv spica cambie el horizontal ahora el problema es que lo enciendo aparecen luces blancas por la pantalla haciendo un ruido como de descarga fuerte,sera que la pantalla llego a su fin?,o la tensión del flyback muy elevado o las bobinas?


 
Normas de Participación 

*2.4* No está permitido iniciar dos o más temas con respecto al mismo tópico o asunto, ni publicar dos o más mensajes cuyos contenidos coincidan dentro de un mismo foro o en vários foros. Dichos temas o mensajes publicados podrán ser eliminados o unidos sin aviso previo o posterior. 

Unificado aqui.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 19, 2012)

rodrigocabralniebla dijo:


> el transistor no se quemo,porque si la conecto enciende en standby,no la prendo por las dudas que se rompa algo mas



Bueno amigo, para llegar a esa conclusion tienes que estar seguro como llega la alimentacion a la etapa horizontal, debes medir si se estropeo el transistor. Puede que tengas fugas en el yugo. Ante una falla asi, lo logico es estudiar la misma con el Tv encendido bajo completa oscuridad. La posible presencia de algun arco visible te llevara a la anomalia.


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Jun 20, 2012)

probé el transistor pero esta impecable,fugas de alta tensión no hay visibles a la oscuridad,el transistor original era un d5024,lo cambie por otro que no recuerdo el modelo pero soportaba 8A y tenia damper,en cuanto la desarme de nuevo me fijo el modelo de transistor,otra cosa podrá ser los diodos rectificadores que están junto con el chopper?


----------



## cites (Jun 20, 2012)

hola  estoy viendo tu pos y no pones el modelo de tv para poder ayudarte en pricipio deverias conectar el tv siempre con una serie  despues tendrias que ver el +b  que por lo que desis  deve estar sobrepasado de vcc  si es de 21 el +b deveria ser no mayor a 130 v si esta pasado  digamos unos 180 volt eso aria haser que que el flay prendiera con fugas y quemaria el tr de horizontal    pone el modelo de tv y si tiene cerigrafia en la placa fijate si corresponde al chasis


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Jun 20, 2012)

no tiene modelo es una spica de 21,pero la falla no son fugas,es como un relampagueo en la pantalla

mañana subo un video


----------



## cites (Jun 20, 2012)

entendiste mal  yo no digo que tengas fugas sino que la fuente las probuca porque esta pasada de voltage  en la placa o en la tapa  del tv deve desir en algun lado el modelo  sino en la serigrafia  de la placa hay mueros grabados hay tiene que tener el chasis  o simo toma todos los ci  y ponelos aver si por ci sacamos el modelo de tv sino va a ser muy dificil ayudarte si no se sabe las vcc  que corresponden 
el relampageo que desis  puede ser de muchas cosas que pasan por la tv desde el vertical hasta el yugo si tenes un vertical que se alimenta con dos tenciones negativa y positiva el desvalance produce la pinchadura del tubo y por ende el relampageo pero si no sabemos con que nos enfrentamos es solo supocicion
pone los ci de micro jungla  vertical   fuente  zinto  audio  y los que encuentre menoria  llaves elctronicas  pone todos los munero de ci (circuitos integrados)


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Jun 20, 2012)

ok,mañana pruebo los voltajes del b+ y pongo los datos de la placa


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Jun 21, 2012)

medí la bobina horizontal y me da 2.7 ohm,la vertical me da 9.5 ohm
el b+ encendido me da 0 volt hace un chillido muy fuerte el flyback creo,y no larga la chispa de alta tensión
serigrafia de la placa E106527 SRF-C
pd el b+ lo medi entre el punto b+ en la placa y gnd,esta bien?.
cuando esta en standby también hay un chillido muy bajito


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 21, 2012)

Amigo, bueno la tension de +B deberia ser superior al menos a 95V.  cuando se encuentra en funcionamiento. O bien tienes un cortocircuito, o se encuentra abierto en algun punto. Debes revisar la pista que trae esa alimentacion hasta llegar al diodo rectificador del secundario de la fuente. La lectura esta bien tomada, para no equivocarse en cuanto a la referencia del GND, utiliza siempre la carcaza del sintonizador como referente.


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Jun 21, 2012)

eso mismo hice coloque un cocodrilo en gnd y en el punto b+,otra cosa cuando yo probé con un horizontal toshiba 5386 (creo),el flyback largaba la chispa de alta tensión pero ahora compre un remplazo ya que el toshiba no tenia damper,
el horizontal original era un d5024 lo cambie por un S2055N,los pines serán los mismos?



volví a medir b+ y me dio 3v,en la tarde voy a analizar toda la placa y comento.
si pruebo con el horizontal toshiba que largaba la chispa de alta tensión?,entonces ahí veo el b+


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 21, 2012)

Comprá y ponele un Damper al que funciona


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Jun 21, 2012)

que diodo compro y como lo conecto?


----------



## cites (Jun 21, 2012)

hola por lo que leeo no sabes que tiene +b  seria bueno si tomas una foto de la placa lo mas grande posible o dividila en partes para ver que fuente es la que tenes


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 21, 2012)

http://www.ecured.cu/index.php/Damper

http://www.yoreparo.com/nav/?url=ht...alog.com/datasheets_pdf/D/T/V/1/DTV1500.shtml


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Jun 21, 2012)

dejo una foto de donde mido el b+,esta muy recortada por los limites del foro


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 21, 2012)

Amigo, que pruebas realizas, para saber si hay chispa de alta tension o no?



Ademas de guiarte por la serigrafia que indica como "+B", debes cerciorarte que sea la tension que llega al primario del Fly-back.


----------



## cites (Jun 21, 2012)

hola la serigrafia  corresponde a un tv parsido un tonomac que te voy a subir con paralo capas que tenga algunas diferencias pero es igual  pra guiarte servira  por lo que vi en la foto y comprando con el diagrama que tengo estas midiendo  ala salida del flay  en unas de las salidas que es de 25 vol  estoy tratando de subir el diagrama PERO ES MUY GRANDE Y quiero ver si lo achico para que quepa en la subida  por alguna razon no puedo subir el diagrama es una sola hoja que no pesa nada se mesecita algun permiso de los moderadores


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Jun 21, 2012)

podes subirlo en mediafire


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Jun 21, 2012)

voy a probar con otro transistor horizontal y me olvide que me recomendaron cambiar un capacitor de 160 volt,ese todavía no lo e cambiado porque no conseguí


----------



## cites (Jun 21, 2012)

hola por algun motivo no puedo subir el archivo que s una sola hoja de pdf  pero por la foto que subiste son iguales porlomenos coisiden la serigrafia  em primer lugar levanta r458  que va ala pata 3 del flayback
saca el transistor de salida horizontal   despues medi sobre  pt 91    el +b que tiene que ser 130vsi hay te da bien seguimos con los otros pasos   enchufa el tv a una lampara de seriee  de 100 watt y trabaja con la lampara  y despues contame


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Jun 21, 2012)

pude medir el b+,el cocodrilo estaba cortado, me dio unos 110 volt en el punto de la placa que dice b+,pruebo lo que me comentas


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 21, 2012)

Bien, ya es un avance al menos la fuente funciona.- Deberias quitar el transistor de horiz, y colocar entre Colector y Emisor una lampara de filamento de 40Wx220V. esta prueba da idea de las condiciones que se encuentra la fuente.


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Jun 22, 2012)

anteriormente coloque una de 60w y se protegía, también con la de 40w la única,que prendió fue la de 25w



probé el transistor toshiba que si me dio chispa anteriormente,pero ahora no anda,para saber si hay chispa acercaba un destornillador bien cerca del cable que sale del flyback


----------

